# 921 and UHF Pro Remote Problem - Pro vs. non-Pro?



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

My UHF Pro 8.0 remote stopped working with my 921. So I got a replacement UHF Pro 6.2 from Dish. It also does not work. However, my Platimum UHF (non-Pro) remote from my old 501 works fine with the 921 (but can't control all the functions I need).

I have triple checked that the remote addresses of the 921 and remotes match and I have the correct key for the new 6.2 remote. Also, both the 6.2 and 8.0 remotes have fresh batteries and can control my TV (infrared). The remote antenna is connected to the correct input. And the remote is in "Sat" mode.

I had the same problem with my previous 921 which I replaced last week due to a hard drive failure. 

What is the difference between UHF and UHF Pro? It seems that my 921 now only accepts commands from the older remote. Any ideas? Help!


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

It does not work the other way either, it will not control 622 nor 501 series.
I noted elsewhere and still have not tested using the Aux button for a "second" IR control of the DVRs. Which address? I hate changing 3 DVRs at once if it uses un-addressed commands--I could tape over 2 of them but tape must be very opaque.

-Ken


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

I just want to figure out why my 921 wont work with the remote that came with it (and also the replacement).

Is the problem with my 921 or both remotes?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 501's remote works because it sends IR along with UHF (not Pro). The 921 will respond to either IR or UHF Pro but the supplied remote only sends UHF Pro. The problem seems to point to the 921, have you tried a reset?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> The 501's remote works because it sends IR along with UHF (not Pro). The 921 will respond to either IR or UHF Pro but the supplied remote only sends UHF Pro. The problem seems to point to the 921, have you tried a reset?


Check the antenna. Also search the site for instructions about the internal wires to the antenna that have been known to come loose (some even were shipped without them connected.)


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Check the antenna. Also search the site for instructions about the internal wires to the antenna that have been known to come loose (some even were shipped without them connected.)


I checked the antenna and even though it was screwed in tightly, the center conductor (aka "stinger") did not reach inside far enough to make a good connection with the receiver.

I added a short length of cable with sufficiently long stingers between the antenna and receiver. However, this solution only works after the receiver has been powered off (unplugged) for a while. Then the 921 will respond to the UHF remote for about the first 15 minutes of operation. So when it reaches operating temperature, it stops responding.

Both fans are running and there is plenty of ventilation room on both sides of the 921. And its only 75 degrees in my house, so I don't think the 921 is overheating.

Could it be a faulty UHF unit in the receiver that fails when warm?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's what tnsprin is referring to, though I don't know if that problem is temperature sensitive. See the thread 921 UHF remote sluggish response - fixed from last June.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> That's what tnsprin is referring to, though I don't know if that problem is temperature sensitive. See the thread 921 UHF remote sluggish response - fixed from last June.


Thanks for the link to the fix. I had already checked that and still had the problem when the 921 warmed up.

I took the 921 out of the TV cabinet and place it on an open flat table. It runs much cooler and now the remote works great, even after the 921 has been on overnight.


----------

